# Lightroom restarting my computer when exporting



## RobinNew (Feb 12, 2018)

Operating System:Mac
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC 7.1

I hope someone can help been using lightroom for years and never had any problems however over the last 6 months it seems to restart my computer if I try and export say more than 50 files and sometimes will crash and restart after only exporting a couple of files this never seemed to be an issue until i went over to the cloud based service wondering if it's this or something else? Any suggestions are very welcome and it starting to get quite annoying.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Lightroom Classic is the new improved version of LR that you have come to rely upon. The LR export process uses multiple cores and lots of temporary files in working storage.  Working Storage is the /TEMP folder that use FreeSpace on your primary disk drive.  If the primary Disk is full and LR need more file storage for temporary files. Often there is a System warning.  Sometimes though in the right conditions the system will shut down and restart.  Though abrupt restart happens on Windows machines, it can happen with MacOS. 
You need at least 100GB of free space for the Operating System to handle all that is requested of it.  How much do you have?


----------



## RobinNew (Feb 12, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum. Lightroom Classic is the new improved version of LR that you have come to rely upon. The LR export process uses multiple cores and lots of temporary files in working storage.  Working Storage is the /TEMP folder that use FreeSpace on your primary disk drive.  If the primary Disk is full and LR need more file storage for temporary files. Often there is a System warning.  Sometimes though in the right conditions the system will shut down and restart.  Though abrupt restart happens on Windows machines, it can happen with MacOS.
> You need at least 100GB of free space for the Operating System to handle all that is requested of it.  How much do you have?



Thanks for the reply I currently have 1.49 TB available on my HD, the computer i am using is a mid 2010 imac 3.2 GHz core i3 with 16gb memory and a 2TB hard drive


----------



## clee01l (Feb 12, 2018)

RobinNew said:


> Thanks for the reply I currently have 1.49 TB available on my HD, the computer i am using is a mid 2010 imac 3.2 GHz core i3 with 16gb memory and a 2TB hard drive


  I can think of no other reasons to cause your problem.  But it is uniquely an issue related to your hardware and running software.  Have you run MemTest to check out your installed RAM for defects?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 12, 2018)

Lightroom drives your computer pretty hard when exporting, which will cause the CPU chip to give off a lot of heat. My guess is that your machine is overheating, which will cause it to crash. Make sure all your fans are running, the box isn't full of dust bunnies. and the air openings aren't covered.


----------

